# Tornado Vs Quickie Flush...which One Is Better



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm going to install and in tank flusher, but don't know which one to go with. Which one is better? I've heard that the tornado can get "stuff" on it and stop spinning. That doesn't sound good! Any experiences would be helpful.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

there have been, in the last four years, volumes wrote about this... if you do a quick search you will probably find GBs of info, discussion, argument, screaming, and gnashing of teeth...

So here are four years worth of knowledge summed up in a few sentences...

THERE IS NO DIFFERENCE ... THE TORNADO SPINS .. THE QUICKIE FLUSH DOESN'T....

I personally like the Tornado becuase it spins all over the place and gets the entire area.... some folks don't like anything that has moving parts and go with the QF... The do bascially the same thing....


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

X2.

I've had the Tornado for 2 seasons. No issues at all. Everything spins the way is should.

Good luck as this has been well discussed and everyone has an opinion.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I decided not to tackle putting one in, but at the time I had decided that, I didn't have enough water pressure at the house to move anything. I bought one of those flexible spinning sticks you shove down the toilet and use. I has worked great for me this past year and half. I just put it in, turn on the water and let it spin, about like the Tornado. The year before could not get the gauge on the black tank to read below 2/3 no matter what I did. One washing with this and everything is clean and smells great.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Lmbevard said:


> I decided not to tackle putting one in, but at the time I had decided that, I didn't have enough water pressure at the house to move anything. I bought one of those flexible spinning sticks you shove down the toilet and use. I has worked great for me this past year and half. I just put it in, turn on the water and let it spin, about like the Tornado. The year before could not get the gauge on the black tank to read below 2/3 no matter what I did. One washing with this and everything is clean and smells great.


I've had a tornado for about a year now and I use one of these just so I can hit it from another angle. ---mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We have the QF and I think it does a great job. I have never used a Tornado, so I can't give you a answer as to which is best.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Compared to traditional flushing options (which we still use), either is better due to the massive time decrease sweating at the dump station while you backfill, empty, backfill, empty, backfill. In comparison, with either the QF or Tornado, 15min. and you are done. My dealer did not want to install one. I wish I had pressed them on it, hindsight being 20-20.

-CC


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Just want to throw this question out there...

I'm going to be installing my Quickie Flush as soon as the weather warms up a bit. Has anyone installed on in the grey tank as well?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Rob_G said:


> Just want to throw this question out there...
> 
> I'm going to be installing my Quickie Flush as soon as the weather warms up a bit. Has anyone installed on in the grey tank as well?


I think it would be a waste of time and money, The flush is to move settled solids from the tank. The gray tank may have a little rice or veggies in the bottom but not worth wasting time to try and flush out. If you already purchased 2 then put them both in the black tank.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks Andy.. I was just curious if anyone has done this for the little nuggets left behind.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

For my gray tank, at least once a year I fill it completely with clean water and then dump it (I usually use some tank freshener with this too). I figure that should wash out most of the solids in the gray tank. We don't let much food in there, but the sand from bathing the kids probably adds up!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> ...but the sand from bathing the kids probably adds up!


You're kidding right? They way you go through trailers you're tanks never get a chance to get build-up.







LOL


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ...but the sand from bathing the kids probably adds up!


You're kidding right? They way you go through trailers you're tanks never get a chance to get build-up.







LOL
[/quote]

I say leave it as you found it. That is why we have an outside shower, to leave the sand at the camp site.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

My unit has a pretty straight shot from the connector to the black tank. I used to have the quickie flush in a motorhome, and it did ok. This thing cleans my tank out spotless. How do I know? I used an extendable mirror and a spotlight through the potty hole to look.

You turn the water on, and it will swirls around in the tank bottom and fills the tank till the tank pressure overcomes the nozzle, then it will "flush". It will do this over and over till you see clean water in the clear elbow. You can leave it hooked up for any length of time you want, but usually after about 5 minutes I see clean flush water.

If you have a long drain or elbows to the tank, this may not work as well as a quickie flush.

One huge advantage: No cutting into the bottom of your outback or holes in tank. Plus, you can also use it to flush out the grey tanks (I have 2 on my unit)

I never knew they had these things until I ran across one here.

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...45-degree/14496

PS: It is also kinda neat seeing all the "c r a p"(no pun intended) going through the clear elbow when you dump the tank.

C


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Compulynx said:


> My unit has a pretty straight shot from the connector to the black tank. I used to have the quickie flush in a motorhome, and it did ok. This thing cleans my tank out spotless. How do I know? I used an extendable mirror and a spotlight through the potty hole to look.
> 
> You turn the water on, and it will swirls around in the tank bottom and fills the tank till the tank pressure overcomes the nozzle, then it will "flush". It will do this over and over till you see clean water in the clear elbow. You can leave it hooked up for any length of time you want, but usually after about 5 minutes I see clean flush water.
> 
> ...


This is what I used for years on my Keystone Zeppelin. It was pretty much a straight shot up the tank so it worked REALLY well! When I got the Outback though, I now have 2 elbows on the way up which hamper it's effectiveness. I still use it to tell if it's clean or not by being able to watch the fun coming back down, but it's going to be the Quickie Flush from now on.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Well got the TT back from the shop today to get some minor warranty stuff taken care of so I figured it'd be a perfect time to install the Quickie Flush. OMG... what a pain in the ARSE! In my '08, the entire black tank is surrounded by 1/8" steel frame cross members. I had to take a 3 1/4" hole saw to the cross member to even get to the black tank. After that it was easy. All in all though, it came out great. Took a little less than a half hour. I'll post pics in the morning for those who'd like to see the work.


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

Compulynx said:


> http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...45-degree/14496
> 
> PS: It is also kinda neat seeing all the "c r a p"(no pun intended) going through the clear elbow when you dump the tank.
> 
> C


I too use this product. And being able to see though it, I can tell when it is down to clear water and all flushed out. Now I am almost 100% certain it doesn't get everything, so I will use the old "down the toilet wand" every once in a while.


----------



## wicampingfamily (Apr 6, 2009)

with either of the cleaner units. how do u get enuf pressure form the TT water pump to make this work? or do i have to upgrade the water pump to push more? or do you hvae a custom hookup at the dumping station?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I use a dedicated hose for the Tornado. They have a hose connection you install with the unit. At the site, it easy. At a dump station, a little more work, but I just swap there hose with mine if needed.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

wicampingfamily said:


> with either of the cleaner units. how do u get enuf pressure form the TT water pump to make this work? or do i have to upgrade the water pump to push more? or do you hvae a custom hookup at the dumping station?


You do not use the on board pump you use shore water when you are at a dump station or a site with full hook ups.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> with either of the cleaner units. how do u get enuf pressure form the TT water pump to make this work? or do i have to upgrade the water pump to push more? or do you hvae a custom hookup at the dumping station?


You do not use the on board pump you use shore water when you are at a dump station or a site with full hook ups.
[/quote]

You might also pick a "water thief" in case the dump station you're using has a cut off hose. I've seen this in about 25% of the dump stations we use and having this $4 item was a life saver. If it doesn't come with a hose clamp, you need to get one of those too. Lowes item....50 cents?


----------

